# How do use your drop pods?



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

Just wondering any neat combos etc for sm drop pods?
How many might you take in 1500pts

My standard combo is 2 plasma guns with a tactical squad with tank hunters!!

Any ideas


----------



## bobinatorect (Nov 24, 2007)

Personally my experience with facing drop pods is a bad one "for me." They are pretty much like deep striking and basically use the same rules but don't scatter into terrain and also don't scatter into enemy units.

When I played against one, it was a 2vs2 match. Me with Chaos and my teammate with Eldar against Blood Angels and Space wolves. We each only had 1000 pt armies and the Wolves had a drop pod... I had Kharn out on the field hiding from multi melta attack bikes behind a wraithlord. The drop pod was placed behind Kharn and a 5 man squad popped out and killed Kharn with a melta gun..... 

That is one way to use a drop pod..... Fill it with guns..


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

there was talk about with the next set of rules they might give drop pods assault ramps, but until then just fill them with guns and might as well make it lots of rapid fire bolters or plasma guns


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

But how do you use your drop ods to block Los. Good for assult marines?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

assualt marines can't take a drop pod iirc, unless you mean making it easier for them to hop across the table and not die. usually, my opponent would drop between say, two of my units, and bring the podded unit out so it is covered hidden from one unit by the pod and then annhilate the one it can see.

its a bit of a one time trick but it works.


----------



## O'sharan (Nov 3, 2007)

I mean hop across the table once the DP is on the table. Thus block Los to them


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I try and use two Tac Squads with Drop Pods one with flamers the other with PLasma weapons both w/Vet Sgt and special CC Weapon. As for the LOS to protect your Assault Squad I try the refused flank option. Drop Pods land side by side on one flank and do there round of shooting. This creates a wall to protect your Assault squad from shooting as it moves up the same flank to get into CC range. This also creates a concentration of Force, part of the enemy maybe unable to deal with due to distance and LOS. The problem is timing, everything has to fall into place perfectly or it could cause some problems. But I would say pick the shootier flank of your enemy and land your pods there so your TAC Squads don't get run down by CC Troops. Second round charge the shooty units w/TAC Squads and keep the Assault Squads moving. Then you roll up the flank assaulting unit to unit with around 30-40 marines. 

Or you could slap a Dread w/Heavy flamer in a Drop Pod! Heavy Flamer and AC combo is the Bane of Infantry in or out of Cover. That can draw a lot of fire and concern for your enemy causing him to ignore other units on the board to deal with the new very close and very real threat to his line. Hope this helps Good Luck.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Space Wolf grey hunters kick ass in drop pods, true grit and counter charge means they can use rapid fire bolters and still fight effectively when charged, add a rune priest to put them in cover and a wolf gurd with lightning claws or someting and they can seriouly hurt most units. codex marines can kinda do the same thing with triaits but dont get the same access to power weapons that makes space wolves so nasty


----------

